# deleting new folder.exe,regvsr.exe,autorun.inf



## Venkata Naveen (Jan 26, 2012)

hi guys,
my pendrive got infected with viruses like new folder .exe,regvsr.exe and autorun.inf. I deleted it with anti virus.Now my pendrive lost some memory usually it is 7.41GB. but now after formatting also it is showing like 7.39 GB free of 7.39 GB.Now scanning in my computer shows no folders but when i attach it with another computer with no antivirus it shows all the folders again.how can i solve it?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

format the drive


----------



## Venkata Naveen (Jan 26, 2012)

No even after formatting it is not formatting to its full capacity


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is it an 8GB pendrive?

Have you checked for hidden partitions and folders?


----------

